# My horse.



## spoofly (Jan 20, 2010)

I have since sold her and moved into the city, but I miss her soooo much. She is a Shire/Paint cross. I got her when I was 14, I trained her nearly all by myself. I had only learned from books. I was determined to say the least. She never once hurt me and was always gentle. I had her as a yearling until she was five. Her name is Moon. I love draft breeds.


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

Did you ever see my Monster Xe in the other horse threads on here? Xe (short for Xenophon) is a Suffolk draft horse. He was a rescue back in 2007 and when we got him he was severely afraid of humans. He's been through training, but I'm still not comfortable ridng him (being 45 years old, I no longer bounce when I hit the ground!) We do lots of ground playing with him - he really likes ground driving and he has come MILES since we first got him in being more comfortable with people he knows - he's still cautious around strangers (BIG SNORTS!!) :lol:


















ETA: Moon is very beautiful! I love the eye pic!! :hug:


----------



## spoofly (Jan 20, 2010)

He's beautiful! Are those dapples I see? What style do you ride him (or plan to)? Is he super choppy or smooth? I found myself surprised with how smooth Moon was with her big cloppety hooves. 

I did ground driving with Moon for a while, but found it boring. I never really planned to drive her, though it is good for them to learn. I did all sorts of ground work and games. I was so fearless! After selling her, my horsie confidence has went down a lot. I would love to get back into riding. The YMCA here in SC has an equestrian center, so I'm thinking of taking some English classes as I've always rode western.


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

hahahaha, my lil guy could pretty much walk underneath your guys without flicking his ears!


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

spoofly said:


> He's beautiful! Are those dapples I see? What style do you ride him (or plan to)? Is he super choppy or smooth? I found myself surprised with how smooth Moon was with her big cloppety hooves.
> 
> I did ground driving with Moon for a while, but found it boring. I never really planned to drive her, though it is good for them to learn. I did all sorts of ground work and games. I was so fearless! After selling her, my horsie confidence has went down a lot. I would love to get back into riding. The YMCA here in SC has an equestrian center, so I'm thinking of taking some English classes as I've always rode western.


Thanks, we think he's a beauty, too!  These pictures were taken last April right about the time he was losing his winter fuzzies - when he's in his summer coat, I don't think I've ever seen dapples - our breeding stock paint/QH gelding, Indiana Jones, has beautiful dapples. He's a black bay!

Xe is surprisingly smooth when he wants to be. The 2nd time I rode him he didn't really want me to be up there and he "chopped" me right off (and while coming off, I connected with those dinner plate hooves and broke my tailbone!) :scared: This is one of the reasons I'm not comfortable riding him unless someone has his head - he gets spooked and all his confidence goes right out the window! I participated in a clinic last summer with a Parelli professional who rode him for me and then had me ride him while she led him and it was like riding a big comfy sofa! We may get there in time, but I'm in no hurry! Oh, and we ride western! 

Xe and I both like the ground driving. We try to make a purpose with it - doing patterns, (figure 8, spirals, circles, etc) and he just looks like he's "all that" when he's being driven... There's gotta be something in his genetics - he IS a plow horse after all!

I think any horse classes would be great if you have the time and $$! I love being around horses and smelling them, and touching them - riding them is the cherry on top!! If you decide to tak the lessons - have FUN!!


----------



## spoofly (Jan 20, 2010)

I did some Parelli work with Moon. I started out with the 7 games, and helped us bond a ton. I had always wanted to go to a clinic of his, but never got the chance. I had a great relationship with Moon, I miss her dearly. I also love the smell and touch of horses and hay and saddles and all of the above.  It reminds me of home in Nebraska as well.


----------



## Mister (Sep 10, 2008)

Wom Moon and Xe are just gorgeous! I love drafts and draft crosses! A Paint and Shire make a nice mix 
I have an Appendix Quarter Horses as far as i can figure (her dad might of been a TB but not sure.
Here are some pics! Ive had her for almost 7 years now and she will be 11 this year. Time really does fly! 
Oh and Mister and Felis love each other (mister loves her more than she loves him though lol). Ive attached a few pics of them "playing", it amost look slike a dance.


----------



## spoofly (Jan 20, 2010)

Loved the pics (esp the third one!). Very sweet horse too. I want to get another horse in the future and although I love draft breeds I am really interested in checking out the 'mini' drafts like a fjord.


----------

